# Two NEW ASPC/AMHR/ASPR West Coast Shows in 2009



## Howard Stables (Dec 12, 2008)

Howard Stables (as a benefit for Michael's Place - www.michaelsplace.org) is proud to announce the creation of the following shows -

Oregon Invitational Show Series -
Spring Classic

May 8-9, 2009

Linn Co Fairgrounds

Albany, Oregon

Summer Classic

July 3-5, 2009

Yamhill Co Fairgrounds

McMinnville, Oregon
[SIZE=12pt]Premiums Available at www.HowardStables.com[/SIZE]
Both of these shows will b ASPC/AMHR/ASPR rated (pending) with multiple judges.

Michael's Place (www.michaelsplace.org) is a nonprofit 501 © public service corporation organized in the state of Oregon, with IRS tax exempt status, dedicated to helping people who are disadvantaged or with special needs grow through safe, challenging, creative, and fun experiences that enhance mobility, self-confidence, and socialization by caring for over 60 miniature horses, Shetland ponies and full-size horses.

We are looking for individuals and business who want to partner with us by sponsoring some aspect of our shows.

Please go to our website (www.HowardStables.com/sponsorship.htm) to see the sponsorship opportunities and we hope that one of them will touch your heart.

If you would like more information on the shows or sponsorships please contact:

Kathy Howard - [email protected]

or

Marvin Stucki - [email protected] - (503) 475-5690

Information will be posted on the link on the home page of www.HowardStables.com as available.

Thank you.


----------



## Howard Stables (Jan 5, 2009)

We would like to announce our judges for the 2009 Oregon Invitational Shows -

Spring Classic

May 8-10, 2009

Albany, Oregon

Roger Eitel Idaho

Michael Goodwin New Zealand

TBA

Summer Classic

July 3-5, 2009

McMinnville, Oregon

Sami Scheuring California

Steve Hatch Utah

Rob Crater Washington


----------



## Howard Stables (Jan 13, 2009)

We would like to announce the third judge for the

Oregon Invitational Show Series

Spring Classic

May 8-9, 2009

Linn Co Fairgrounds

Albany, Oregon

Margo Hepner-Hart Oregon

will join Roger Eitel and Michael Goodwin.


----------



## Howard Stables (Feb 13, 2009)

We are in the process of getting final approval from the ASPC/AMHR and will post when the Premiums are available online.

If you need a Premium mailed please email ([email protected]) with your address.

Looking forward to seeing everyone at our shows.

Thank you.

Kathy and Marvin


----------



## Howard Stables (Mar 20, 2009)

We got our OFFICIAL approval from the ASPC/AMHR today.

To get the Premium/Class List go to www.HowardStables.com and click on Premium/Class List.

If you have any questions please email [email protected]

Looking forward to seeing everyone at the shows.

Kathy and Marvin


----------



## Howard Stables (May 4, 2009)

Since this is the first year of the Oregon Invitational Show Series, we are still getting new inquiries about the Spring Classic that is being held May 8-10, 2009 at the Linn County Fairgrounds in Albany, Oregon. They are saying they just heard about us and would like to come so we have decided to waive ALL post entry and late fees (including stalls) for all exhibitors to encourage everyone to come and support this show.

We have three wonderful judges - Roger Eitel, Michael Goodwin and Margo Hepner-Hart and enough classes for everyone.

For more information go to - www.HowardStables.com and click on the show information.

How can you help ensure the success of the show?

- Come to the show

- Sponsor a class

Hope to see everyone soon!

Thank you.


----------

